# Rescued Budgie Needs Rehome in San Diego/LA



## sarahnpippin (Jun 4, 2021)

(I posted this in the introductions forum, but wanted to post it here also for exposure)
Hello, my name is Sarah, and my budgie's name is Pippin. My roommate found him in a parking lot, and I decided to take him in. I'm graduating and moving into a studio apartment soon, and it wouldn't be safe for me to have him there (bird in the same room as the kitchen doesn't seem like a good idea). My heart is shattered to be making this post, but I need advice as to how to go about rehoming him. Right now, he's the only bird I have, but I believe that he would be happy in a flock (he loves when I play parakeet videos for him). I'm very attached to him and would like to find a home that will love him as much as I have, and I have no idea where to start looking. I'm located near San Diego, any advice is welcome, or if you have room in your flock for him I’m open to discussing that as well!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Pippin is adorable! 
I wouldn't be so quick to re-home him if I were you. I would be more inclined to see if there isn't a way to work-around the limited space issues. 
Is there any way you can put his cage on the opposite side of the studio apartment as far from the kitchen area as possible? 
You would simply have to make sure you have Pippin safely secured in his cage whenever you are using the kitchen to cook.

If not, then I'd suggest you post on Craigslist or Hoobly. 
Do not "give" your bird away to someone -- make sure you ask a nominal fee because many people will try to take free animals and don't give them good care.

I would make a list of questions for any potential owners and would screen them carefully.

For example:
Do you have dogs, cats or small children in the household?
Have you had budgies in the past?
How large is the cage where the budgie will be kept?
In what room would you place Pippin's cage?
What do you intend to feed Pippin?
Will you give Pippin free flight only in a bird safe room?*


----------

